# Win 7 eine Lizenz zwei Pc's



## Lude969 (17. Juni 2013)

Hey , hab auf meinem Spielerechner Win 7. Auf meinem Laptop noch Vista. Jetzt hatte ich das Problem das der Laptop immer sehr langsam war usw. Hab nen Wiederherstellungspunkt vom Auslieferungszustand gemacht brachte keine Besserung. Eine Neuinstalation ging auch nicht da der Code auf der Rückseite des Laptops absolut nicht mehr lesbar war und eine Cd mit Vista war auch nicht hier. Jetzt dachte ich mir ich hau mal schnell Win 7 vom Pc drauf und siehe da es läuft alles ohne Probleme. 

Soweit so gut jetzt seh ich das unter der Seriennummer steht das ich es innerhalb 3 Tage online aktivieren muss. Was passiert wenn ich das nicht mache? Muss mir jetzt erstmal ne neue Win 7 Lizenz kaufen oder kann ich die eine auf zwei Pc's verwenden was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann. Brauch den Laptop nur als mal zum surfen und Film schauen sonst nichts normal reicht auch wieder ne Vista oder so 

Muss ich wenn ich ne neue Lizens hab einfach die Seriennummer ändern und dann online aktivieren oder wie läuft das ab? Und was passiert wenn ich jetzt nichts mache gubts da nen Problem möchte nicht das jetzt mein Pc oder so gesperrt wird oder was auch immer passieren kann 

Gruß Lude969


----------



## Esinger (17. Juni 2013)

ich würde dir raten lieber bei ebay nach einen win7 key suchen für kleines geld und kaufen ist sicherer


----------



## AMD x6 (17. Juni 2013)

Ganz einfach,wenn du nicht aktivierst,erinnert Win dich von ganz harmlos bis deftig,so du am Ende keine Lust mehr hast es zu benutzen.Auf deinen Laptop kannst du auch Linux installieren.Für Internet und Office,reicht es alle male und die Bedienung unterscheidet sich auch nicht besonders von Windows.


----------



## Heretic (17. Juni 2013)

Es gibt mittel und wege das zu umgehen.

z.B Monatliche neuinstallation incl Bios Uhr 1 Monat zurückstellen und son zeugs. Aber ich glaube die genaue Erklärung würde hier gegen die Foren Rechte verstoßen und eher unpraktikabel sein.

Sofern aber der Pc sich im Inet mit der Microsoft Weltuhr Syncen kann haste aber ehh verloren.
Nach spätestens nach einem Monat kannst du den Pc dann nicht mehr Hochfahren. Er WILL dann UNBEDINGT eine Aktivieren. 
Sei es per Inet oder per Telefon. Du kannst es nicht mehr nutzen. Du kommst nichtmal aufn Desktop wirst vorher schon abgefangen.

So einfach macht es Microsoft den Leuten schon nicht windows "Kostenlos" zu benutzen  .. da könnte ja sonst jeder sich das Geld für Windows sparn...

WindowsKey sind mitlerweile ja nichtmehr Teuer besonders mit Win8 sind die Preise so tief. Das auch ich sage. Einfach nen Key kaufne , das ist nicht die Welt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2013)

Entweder man besorgt sich dieses Win7 Prof. oder einen Datenträger von Vista und macht eine saubere Installation ( incl. aller Treiber ) da dort ja gerne jeder mit Mist mit drauf ist


----------



## Erok (17. Juni 2013)

Hör am besten auf Dr Bakterius und kauf Dir das empfohlene Win 7 Pro.

Da die PC-Lizenz Deines Win 7 nur für einen PC gilt, wäre das illegal, es auf einem zweiten Computer bzw Laptop mit zu nutzen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## hendrosch (17. Juni 2013)

www.golem.de/0908/69245.html
So hast du genug Zeit auf ein gutes Angebot zu warten für einen Win7 Key (~20€). 
Das ist im Gegensatzt dazu einen Key doppelt zu benutzen sogar legal.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2013)

lol... Die nackten Keys (nur Key und sonst nix) für ein paar Euro sind eh nicht legal - also wenn schon Win7 kaufen, dann richtig: Mit Medium und COA.


----------



## Dre (17. Juni 2013)

Hatte nen ähnlich gelagerten Fall, als ich mir vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren meinen neuen Pc gebaut habe.
Da war das so, dass ich mir Windows 7 home 64 schon vor dem neuen Pc gekauft hatte. Aus schierer Neugierde hab ichs dann gleich noch auf dem alten Rechner installiert und auch online aktiviert, um das selbe dann ca 1 Woche später nochmal auf dem neuen Rechner zu tun.

Die Konstellation war also ähnlich. Das Resultat war, dass sich Windows 7 auf dem neuen Rechner nicht ohne Weiteres online aktivieren ließ. Ich musste dann eine Microsoft hotline anrufen, und mit einem Mitarbeiter sprechen. Der fragte mich zunächst, ob ich versuchen würde, das Betriebssystem auf verschiedenen Rechnern aufzuspielen. Als ich ihm dann die Situation erkläre, gab er mir telefonisch einen Aktivierungscode durch, den ich irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung eingab, und das hat dann auch geklappt.


----------



## Atothedrian (17. Juni 2013)

Also nur für Surfen und Videos gucken brauch man kein Windows.

Lad dir ein Linux deiner Wahl unter, installier den VLC Player und fertig ist die Kiste.
Dauert eine Stunde und kostet nix


----------



## sunshine1211 (17. Juni 2013)

moin
generell ist es so das MS keine  Lizenz von Betriebssystem auf zwei Rechnern erlaubt, egal ob dies sich im gleichen Haushalt befinden oder nicht, lediglich bei Office gibt es da Ausnahmen.
Was passiert wenn man es doch macht??
Eigentlich nicht viel entweder lässt sich der Key nicht mehr aktivieren, oder MS schaltet ihn, wenn Sie es merken ab,rechtliche Schritte wird MS deswegen nicht einleiten.
Auch das kaufen/Verkaufen bei EBay ist leider nicht ganz so legal wie manche denken denn eine Lizenz ist nicht übertragbar,MS zeigt sich da etwas großzügig. Der Handel von Key`s ist generell auch sehr fragwürdig wenn der Händler kein MS Verifizierung hat. Ich würde da bei MS nachfragen ob es Probleme gibt mit der Aktivierung wenn man vorhat einen Key zu kaufen, oder eben direkt bei Amazon die Versionen sind sauber, ich rate dringend von fragwürdigen Methoden ab
Aber Leute bitte, die Betriebssysteme kosten doch heute wirklich kein Vermögen mehr, da kann man doch nun erwarten das man sich eine Lizenz zu legt, ich habe selber beim Ramschverkauf von Windows 8 letztes Jahr gleich 2 Lizenzen für 60 € gekauft, da war mir erst mal schnuppe ob das Win 8 nun der Kracher ist oder nicht besser als mein  Vista ist es allemal und so günstig kommt man eben nichtmehr an zwei Lizenzen.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Juni 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> ich würde dir raten lieber bei ebay nach einen win7 key suchen für kleines geld und kaufen ist sicherer


 Das sind häufig allerdings Volumen Keys welche illegal verkauft werden da Volumenkeys nicht einzeln verkauft werden dürfen.

Entweder du kaufst dir ein Windows 7 COA oder machst Linux auf deinen Laptop. Zwei Windowsinstallationen mit einer Lizenz benutzen ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2013)

Selbstverständlich sind Lizenzen übertragbar (es gibt Ausnahmen) wenn die Regeln eingehalten werden und MS ist alles andere als großzügig - die knirschen dabei immer mit den Zähnen und klagen (und manchmal gewinnen sie auch).
Reiner Keyhandel ist grundsätzlich nicht zugelassen - auch Privatpersonen dürfen ihren Key nicht verscherbeln.



sunshine1211 schrieb:


> ... ich habe selber beim Ramschverkauf von Windows 8 letztes Jahr gleich 2 Lizenzen für 60 € gekauft, da war mir erst mal schnuppe ob das Win 8 nun der Kracher ist oder nicht besser als mein  Vista ist es allemal und so günstig kommt man eben nichtmehr an zwei Lizenzen.


 
Mit dem Kauf des verbilligten Win8-Upgrades erwirbt man *keine* Lizenzen.  Damit erwirbt man nur das Recht, die alte Lizenz auf 8 zu erweitern.
Wenn man ein upgradeberechtigtes MS-BS mit Lizenz hat, hat man auch beim Kauf von 2 Upgradeversionen immer noch nur eine Lizenz.


----------



## sunshine1211 (17. Juni 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind Lizenzen übertragbar (es gibt Ausnahmen) wenn die Regeln eingehalten werden und MS ist alles andere als großzügig - die knirschen dabei immer mit den Zähnen und klagen (und manchmal gewinnen sie auch).
> Reiner Keyhandel ist grundsätzlich nicht zugelassen - auch Privatpersonen dürfen ihren Key nicht verscherbeln.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe natürlich zwei Vista Lizenzen 1x 32 1x64 bit insofern habe ich natürlich auch 2 gültige Lizenzen,ein reiner Upgrade key ist das auch nicht ich habe meine MOBO und Prozessor gewechselt und dann eine Komplette neu Installation vorgenommen,der key wurde klaglos aktzeptiert ich musste nur da ich ja Win8 zuvor auf meiner alten HW installiert hatte  musste ich telefonisch nach aktiviren ebenso mein Office 2103 und so weiter


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2013)

Ist schon klar und richtig so, wie du schreibst. 
Nur ist das wohl nicht jedem klar - gibt (oder gab - nachdem das Upgrade nicht mehr wie sauer Bier verschleudert wird, hat's stark nachgelassen ) ja auch oft genug Fragen dazu.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Juni 2013)

natürlich ist es nicht sinn und zweck der sache -und selbstverständlich auch nicht erlaubt.
dennoch ist es -wie dubako schon schrieb- problemlos möglich, mehrere PCs damit zu betreiben


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2013)

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, gilt: Eine Lizenz je Rechner.

Wer das nicht einhält, verstößt gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen. da es bereits zu entsprechenden Tipps kam, schließe ich an dieser Stelle. 

-CLOSED-


----------

